# Another SpecPlace.com Re-design



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

Hello again! I just wanted to let you guys know that I re-designed SpecPlace.com so that it looks like the other site I did: www.G35Place.com. Now they have a "family" resemblance. Let me know what you think!


----------

